# Neuling sucht nette Alianz-Gilde



## Sternchen01 (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Da alleine WoW zu zocken doch etwas langweilig ist, suche ich eine familäre anfängerfreundliche Gilde. Ich spiele noch nicht allzulange WoW und habe bis jetzt hauptsächlich einige Klassen ausprobiert. Nochmal neu anzufangen wäre also kein Problem. 

Was ich suche: 
- eine familiäre Gilde
- anfängerfreundlich
- keine Massengilde
- wo aber am Abend und am Wochenende auch jemand da ist
- keine Levelgilde oder so
- eine Gilde die auch zusammen was macht

Ich bin: 
- eine MMO-Neuling
- Nett (bild ich mir ein ;-)
- Meistens gut gelaunt 
- Schülerin
- manchmal etwas schüchtern

Bis bald! 

LG


----------



## Sternchen01 (3. August 2014)

noch aktuell


----------



## zampata (3. August 2014)

Sei mir nicht böse aber ich beschreibe mal deine Frage:

"suche Handwerker der mir was am Haus macht"...
Ja ähm...  nicht besonders hilfreich.... Brauchst du jetzt ein Maler, ein Dachdecker oder ein Klempter? Oder vielleicht ein Maurer, ein Innenarchitekt oder ein Gärtner?


Du wirst möglicherweise 20 Antworten bekommen aber wie mein Hausbeispiel zeigen soll, bringt es dir nichts wenn du ein Maler brauchst du aber ein Angebot eines Dachdeckers erhälst.


Du suchst eine Gilde, die abends auch mal was macht. Ja was denn? Zusammen chatten, Blumen Plücken oder Questen? Oder LFR, oder Flex, oder normal oder hero Raids oder PVP oder Arena oder Rolle Play ODER ODER ODER ODER ODER ...



Es wäre hilfreich wenn du sagst was DU Genau suchst (also was macht DIR am meisten Spaß).


PS: auf welchem Server bist du denn derzeit? Allianz oder Horde?  EDIT: Ach ja oben im Titel steht Ally ;-)
Ich weiß nochmal Neu anfangen ist für dich kein Problem aber ich will ehrlich sein. Das bringt dir nix.
Dann levelst du 10 Chars auf 10 Servern nur um festzustellen dass das doch nichts für dich ist.


----------

